# Debridement code 11040



## aschaeve (Feb 11, 2009)

I had a physician do debridement on 8 different fingers.  Do you bill this code 8 times?

Alicia, CPC


----------



## dmaec (Feb 11, 2009)

deridement of 8 fingers,...why?  due to burns?  then you'd be looking under the 16000-16036 area.


----------



## aschaeve (Feb 12, 2009)

This patient had frostbite of the fingers.  The doctor had unroof the blisters first then debrided down to viable tissue.

Alicia, CPC


----------



## belindapearl (Mar 3, 2009)

If this is what the doctor did and documentation supports this, then bill each seperatly with the finger modifiers FA, F1, etc


----------



## aschaeve (Mar 3, 2009)

Thank you, that is what we did.


----------

